# OEM + EQ + TA Option (DQ-61)



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for reading & commenting on this...

Does anyone have experience with the new AudioControl DQ-61?
DQ-61

I am looking to replace a JL Cleansweep in my OEM integrated SQ system. I want more "tweak-ability" (T/A & EQ).

DQ-61 seems a perfect drop-in for me. $349 w free ship new on eBay.

Would love to hear anyone's direct experience with this unit. I also, welcome other recommendations for similar price/feature set.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

read through the manual, looks like a nice easy unit to use. The only thing I can see from a control freak aspect is that you dont really have control on how much delay the T/A section does, and it doesnt tell you what the max setting is or how many mS each click is.

for a simple front stage T/A, it might work, but it may not work if your speakers are too far apart, since front left to right is the only adjustment you have. you would have to find a happy medium for all front stage speakers.

Sub, front to rear is in the same boat, except most of the time you only need front to back for that since most systems have subs in the rear and fronts stage up front.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

minbari said:


> read through the manual, looks like a nice easy unit to use. The only thing I can see from a control freak aspect is that you dont really have control on how much delay the T/A section does, and it doesnt tell you what the max setting is or how many mS each click is.
> 
> for a simple front stage T/A, it might work, but it may not work if your speakers are too far apart, since front left to right is the only adjustment you have. you would have to find a happy medium for all front stage speakers.
> 
> Sub, front to rear is in the same boat, except most of the time you only need front to back for that since most systems have subs in the rear and fronts stage up front.


Thanks for the quick reply. I am OK with the limited T/A features - I think this will suit my need. In all honestly, my sound stage is pretty damn good, I just need some EQ control to tame some cabin peaks here and there.

I may just pull the trigger on one and drop it in. Will write a review here if I do. Haven't found much useful forum info on it (too new I guess)


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

It is very new, i hadnt seen it until about a week ago

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Please buy it as im in same boat with cleansweep would love to read a detailed review


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

It's too new, and most DIY'ers here seem to like to go all-out with the full active computer-controlled jobbies. I can't blame them, but as my first processor installation I want to keep it relatively simple - plus I don't have a laptop.

I'll bite the bullet for you guys...
I dressed some wires and marked the holes tonight. Should have my DQ-61 installed this weekend. I've been discussing it in my C230 build thread.

I spoke to AQ yesterday, and they said the T/A steps are 1/3msec per. Which is just great for the difference in distance between my tweeters (4 clicks, in theory), but is a little coarse for my sub location (somewhere between 5 and 6, I think.) I'll post comments and, hopefully, a couple pics to my thread once I get it up and running. 

Let us know what you think if you pick one up and put it in.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

tjswarbrick said:


> It's too new, and most DIY'ers here seem to like to go all-out with the full active computer-controlled jobbies. I can't blame them, but as my first processor installation I want to keep it relatively simple - plus I don't have a laptop.
> 
> I'll bite the bullet for you guys...
> I dressed some wires and marked the holes tonight. Should have my DQ-61 installed this weekend. I've been discussing it in my C230 build thread.
> ...


Most excellent. I haven't pulled the trigger on a processor yet since its too d$%$ cold to work on anything here right now (-10 F today, -20 F tomorrow).

Look forward to your review & pics.
:lurk:


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

The DQ-61 has pretty basic TA functions, but for my needs, it fit the bill perfectly. It was easy to setup as well. I was looking for a processor that basically did exactly what this unit does. It was on sale, so I thought I would give it a shot.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

I've updated my build log, but wanted to share my initial impressions of the AudioControl DQ-61 here:

Fairly easy to install. Careful with the little molex plugs - nothing larger than 12 gauge.
You'll need to use Speaker-level inputs - there are no provisions for RCA's/Pre-outs to bring the signal into the DQ61.

Dead simple to adjust the time delay. If possible, do a little math and make sure 1/3msec steps (roughly 4 1/2 inches per click at sea level) will work for you. My left tweeter is 18" closer to my left ear than my right tweeter is to my right - so 4 clicks dialed it right in. 

No provision for separate Mid and High delay. It would be best to mount the mids and tweets equi-distant from your ear, but that goes without saying. Use passive crossovers, active crossovers after the delay, or coaxials.

The EQ is not parametric: 7 channels front; same 7 rear; 7 lower ones for LF. Frequencies and Q's have been pre-determined by AudioControl. If you have good speakers in proper locations and are pretty happy with your un-processed sound but need to tame a couple spots near the provided frequencies, it's perfect. If you want to use an RTA to correct for less-than-ideal components or placement, or generate a ruler-flat response across the spectrum, look elsewhere.

No X-Over provided. My amps have decent ones built in, so I saw this as a benefit. YMMV.

I assume that if you've been spoiled by a full active system with a computer-controlled full suite DSP, you already know not to go there.

However, if you're looking to get your feet wet, or want to keep your factory stereo but add outboard amps and aftermarket speakers:
The DQ-61 is fairly priced, simple to tune with no laptop and minimal learning curve, is dead silent, sounds much more open and resolving than cheapie High/Low converters, offers a bit of customization and a taste of what T/A can do for you, and integrates with an OEM/factory head unit and/or amp. That's what I wanted, and I couldn't be more pleased with the outcome. If that's what you want, don't hesitate to give it a try.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

tjswarbrick said:


> I've updated my build log, but wanted to share my initial impressions of the AudioControl DQ-61 here:
> 
> Fairly easy to install. Careful with the little molex plugs - nothing larger than 12 gauge.
> You'll need to use Speaker-level inputs - there are no provisions for RCA's/Pre-outs to bring the signal into the DQ61.
> ...


Very well put. For me, this processor was exactly what I was looking for. I wanted a processor that would allow me to add aftermarket amplifiers and speakers to my system, give me some EQ control, and some TA alignment functions. I am glad that I gave this a try.


----------



## gravel (Jun 24, 2012)

Any more thoughts on the dq61? I'm considering trying one, seems like a good way to get rid of my loc and add some eq and ta capabilities..


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

The DQ-61 would be a great unit if it were less expensive, but the fact that you can get a full blown DSP that offers sooo much more for basically the same price kind of takes it out of consideration for most.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

gravel said:


> Any more thoughts on the dq61? I'm considering trying one, seems like a good way to get rid of my loc and add some eq and ta capabilities..





BEAVER said:


> The DQ-61 would be a great unit if it were less expensive, but the fact that you can get a full blown DSP that offers sooo much more for basically the same price kind of takes it out of consideration for most.


If you can get a full range signal from your car with 4 or less channels the PPI DSP-88r is a fantastic processor and can be found for $230 depending on the day. I fricken love mine, have no complaints.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

88r looks great! Would have saved me 200 bucks, would replace 2 current processors, and give so much more capability. I like the DQ-61, but now that the system is "close" I am hampered in getting closer by its limited EQ bands. And built in high/low/band pass crossovers could be very handy.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Also I have to point out for anyone looking at the DSP-88r. I am running a cheapy Pioneer double din and PPI black ice amps and the noise floor is non existant. Like freakin nutz!


----------



## gravel (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm torn between a full dsp and a self contained unit like the dq61. While I fully recognize and appreciate the capabilities of a dsp, I like the simplicity of a dq61 type. Tuning with a screwdriver instead of a laptop makes adjustments a quick roadside event. And as a guy who keeps audio gear for a long time, I really like the stand alone/no software needed operation better than the idea of hunting down software for an obsolete part in a decade or so. 

Hmm, after writing that out it sounds like I know what I'm going to get, lol..


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Ha! Yeah the DQ-61 is a nice unit for what it is intended to do. Not needing a laptop to make adjustments is a plus for many people. I picked mine up during a sale from Crutchfield....open box, so I paid $289 shipped. I'm still content with it.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Question....I have been considering the DQ61 for my 2007 Yukon to keep the stock HU, What is the best wiring method to tap the existing speaker wires (I would assume tracing and picking them up from behind HU....) and how many channels did you bring into the DQ61?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

I brought in 4 channels (front L/R and LFE L/R), but had to tap in after the factory amp.
Signal transfer is supposedly digital from H/U to amp in my car.
Now that I properly mounted my mid-woofers, I no longer long for more channels, bands or tuning capability than this little guy offers. It suits my simple-install/utilize factory H/U system just fine.

It has setting for 2/4/or 6 inputs, as well as 12v or signal-sensing remote turn-on.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

tjswarbrick said:


> I brought in 4 channels (front L/R and LFE L/R)


Sorry for the newb question....LFE L/R?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Low Frequency Effects (It's a Home Theater term, used on most multi-channel processors) - Basically the subwoofer output. Now you've got me thinking, though. There were only 2 speaker wires to the factory sub, so it was actually Mono, and I used some Kimber bi-wire cable to split it into Left and Right + and - in order to get it into the DQ-61 Subwoofer input. But you could do the same with any decently-sized speaker wire.


----------

